# Rick Drasin Passed Away



## lycan Venom (Aug 31, 2020)

just thought I'd update the forum.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 9, 2020)

lycan Venom said:


> just thought I'd update the forum.



I was shocked by the news. I knew he had some recent health issues but didnt realize it would come to this. SAD loss to our community.


----------

